# Bagheera & Kiara



## Darkaine

Well a bit sooner than I expected when we had to put Bear to sleep but we have 2 new furbabies at home now. Bagheera is the more social of the two so the only one I have a photo of right now but once we get Kiara down here she'll be next.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mark, Bagheera is absolutely a Handsome boy! He looks very Regal! You have a "House Panther" now!! He looks very, very comfortable there!
Looking forward to pic of Kiara!
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt

Oh, wow, that is a great photo of her, and I love their names! Congrats to you, you must be very excited indeed! Can't wait for more photos!

Black kitties are sooo kewl! :blackcat:thumb


----------



## TabbCatt

Oops, by bad. Is Bagheera a male? Still cool, though!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mark, WOOPS! I just saw your other thread...
And....Bagheera is a GIRL!! LOL!
Well, She's absolutely a Gorgeous girl!
And you still have a House Panther! 
Sharon


----------



## jking

Bagheera is a beautiful girl! Black cats are awesome! Looking forward to more updates.

Judy


----------



## Darkaine

Bagheera is a girl but the name is a the male panther in jungle book, my wife really loved the name so I rolled with it. Ok here is the best photo of Kiara I could get for now. She let me pet her and even fell asleep on my hand but only when she's under the bed lol. She just needs some time I think.


----------



## BrittyBear

Ooo they are both so prettyyyy!!! Bagheera is definitly a little panther. xD and calicos are so pretty~ i love the name Kiara too. From Lion King 2: Simbas Pride ^_^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt

Aww, Kiara is a fluffy dilute calico! Another favorite coloring of mine (well, I've got countless favorites, but who cares)! Seems lately I've been seeing a lot of cool black cats or calicos, so you're definitely in the trend, there, Darkaine!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mark,
Bagheera from the Jungle Book I am very familiar with! 
One of my all time fav reads! 
(Why I oopsied, thinking male!)
Kiara looks to be a Dilute Calico and a Very pretty one!
She'll be out before you know it! 
Sharon


----------



## marie73

A sleek gorgeous black cat and a beautiful long-haired calico!! Great choices!!


----------



## Darkaine

Kiara finally came downstairs although only when we weren't looking. She scarfed down some canned food I think that I gave Bagheera and she didn't finish. Then she took off back upstairs and is meowing a lot now. From what I understand she's the Alpha of the 2 but she's a bit of a fraidy cat right now. I did learn yesterday from the foster that they aren't bonded but rather tolerate each other. That has shown itself a bit already today!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Thats good she came downstairs to grab a bite or two, she'll get braver! Even if they're not bonded tight, that's still ok, because they know each other, there's a slight possibility that they might form a tighter bond now, because they're in a new place...
Keep going with the updates! Very excited to see how they take the transition! 
Sharon


----------



## Darkaine

Kiara has come down a few more times but still prefers to hang out upstairs. She is acting out and clawing things a bit which isn't what she normally does from what they said. She's also very chatty upstairs. She keeps doing this weird thing where it's almost an angry growl/meow and runs off into our room. Near as I can tell she's fine it's just what she does...kind of strange. 

Bagheera somehow got under our couch earlier, world champion hide and seek move for her because we looked all over for a long time trying to find her before I finally checked there lol.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Everything is new to them, and cats, like people have different ways of dealing with stressful situations...
Do you have a scratching post upstairs Kiara can use?
Have you gone up and tried to get her engaged in some kind of play?
Like laser light or wand stick toy like da' Bird?
It sounds like Kiara will just need more time and understanding for her to feel at ease.
All things considered, it still sounds like it's going pretty well!

And Yes, Cats are masters at finding hidey holes!!
You may get to play a lot of hide and seek!


----------



## gizmothecat

for a color that is hard to adopt out....we sure have alot of them   lovely kitties!!!!!


----------



## Catlover Danielle

They're both adorable ! Great job and lucky kitties!


----------



## Darkaine

The scratching post/climbing tree is pretty big so I left it downstairs. I did go pull out the cardboard scratching thing I forgot about though and showed her how to use after she came out from under the bed when she hid after seeing it lol. I put a couple more toys up there but she doesn't seem interested yet when I try to get her to play, I think she's still pretty tense although she loves getting petted when I go up there.

I need to run out tomorrow to exchange something we bought from the pet store so I will look into a wand type toy because we don't have any right now. Oddly no laser pointer either so maybe I'll nab that too.


----------



## gizmothecat

a wand toy is a must  and i was using my BIG flashlight...or floodlight i think is what they call it......gizmo started chasing the light....she LOVES it. marshall paid no attention to it. :ideamaybe see if they respond to a flashlight first...this way you dont waste money  someone posted a video of the BIG cats with lights...it was very interesting to see lions and big cats chase lights


----------



## Darkaine

Thanks I'll give it a shot.

The only concern I have right now is neither have used the litter pans or went anywhere else. They have been either here or in a car for around 10 hours now. I showed them both where they are but not sure If I should be concerned or not.


----------



## gizmothecat

make sure you have more than 2. Since they are new kitties they are probably scared. i would confine them in a smaller space...one room or bathroom with the litter box. make sure you have water/food in that room...away from the litter pan. is it just one that hasnt used the "bathroom"


----------



## Darkaine

Neither have so far, maybe i'll try keeping them in the bedroom with us tonight and put the pans in there spread out.


----------



## gizmothecat

they need to pee after 10hours and you dont want them peeing elsewhere i would try and confine them now....i would actually take their paw and scratch the litter with it.


----------



## Darkaine

Looks like Kiara finally used it, I put them both in the pans earlier maybe I'll remind bagheera

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Now that Kiara has used it, it will be easier for Bagheera to!


----------



## Darkaine

Is kind of funny, all night downstairs we mostly had bagheera. Now that we are upstairs it's Kiara, they seem to want to stick to their levels. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite

Darkaine, I'm so happy for you! They're beautiful, and I hope that they will slowly help you to heal after the loss of Bear. I'm sure he's happy that you have some new fur buddies too. 

I thought you'd originally seen a boy kitty and then found that he had a sister, so I thought Bagheera was a boy at first too! 

Maybe they're laying claim to their spaces with Bagheera sticking downstairs and Kiara upstairs, since you said the previous owners said they're not best buddies. 

My girls have never gone beyond tolerating each other, in the 12 years they've been together. As much as I'd love to see them snuggle together, I'm happy as long as they want to snuggle with me.


----------



## Speechie

So happy they are settling in!! Beautiful new kitties!!
It took Skye a while to relax and show his true personality, a few days to be at ease in his new home!


----------



## jking

I love the updates! Thank you for giving these beautiful kitties a home!
For what it's worth, Misty & Tiger were never bonded either but 
they were very tolerant of each other and eventually even had a
few snuggle moments in their later years.


----------



## Darkaine

Bit of a long night for all of us. Both were upstairs eventually and rotated turns on the bed and misbehaving lol. Only one litter pan has been used but it's been used some more so I think they both have been in it cause there isn't any sign of using the bathroom elsewhere.
Got a nap in this morning on the couch and Kiara joined me, Bagheera was on top of the cat tree sleeping too. They don't seem to like the dry food I got them but both gobbled up canned food this morning. Kiara came over to Bagheera's bowl and I got tense because she was still snapping at her last night but Bagheera actually just sniffed her nose and went back to eating! Kiara sat there waiting and as soon as Bagheera left she swooped in on the bowl lol.

Here is Bagheera playing with me on the cat tree


and Kiara playing with a toy


----------



## BrittyBear

Ohh theyre so adorable xD i'm happy theyre starting to relax more and do better in their new home!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenny bf

Congrats on the new additions, they are so sweet. It's only a short while for them to be in their new home and a4 we all know cats choose their own time lines to do everything, plus this is their 2nd or 3rd home so they must be a bit apprehensive. So I think they are doing great with you.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mark, Jenny brings up a good point, depending on how many foster homes these two might have been through, could well add to apprehensive feelings for them!
So it might take quite a bit longer for them to fully relax and know they're safe and finally...in a forever home!
I think they will come around fine with the care and attention you and your wife will give them!
Loved the pics this morning! 
Sharon


----------



## Darkaine

Yeah I think that's the case, they are still very jumpy. The history is part of the reason I wanted them actually. They were found by a boy who kept them even though his family fell on hard times and ended up living in a car at one point. Not sure how he did it but the kid even managed to save up the money for their rabies shots one at a time, he really did a good job for them all things considered.

At some point or another things got worse and social workers were involved and they had to give up the cats but he desperately wanted them to stay together and not go to the county shelter. Luckily the rescue I got them from knew one of the social workers so they took them in. They have been with their foster mom since but it was an apartment with I think 3 dogs and one other cat.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Oh Mark, 
What a bittersweet story on Bagheera and Kiara...
I hope somehow, that word has passed to that boy, that his "kids" that he cared so much about, have a wonderful, loving home now with you and your wife!
Blessings!
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt

Yes, I agree with 10cats, too. The poor boy must've been devastated to give up his cats...amazing to know that they're still in good hands now, though! 

I'm loving the narration and the photos, Darkaine! Thank you for sharing these moments with us!;-)


----------



## Darkaine

I'll try to keep it going, they didn't like me bringing the bird cage out so they've been upstairs a lot today lol. It's been storming since I put him up, I'm guessing Kiara doesn't like storms cause she won't come out but Bagheera is down here hanging out. Just climbed in the back of my recliner where they have a velcro flap on it...time to close that up lol.

Edit.

Meant to mention, the lady at the rescue that knows the social worker emailed me right away when she saw we finalized the adoption so I'm fairly certain she will pass the word along to the boy.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mark, 
Birdcage? 
I'm sure if that boy gets the message, he'll feel so much better knowing the cats are finally safe...

You and your wife are so wonderful for taking Bagheera and Kiara...
Sometimes the Best way to heal your own hearts....
Is to help heal someone else's heart...
Two legged or four legged...
Sharon


----------



## Darkaine

Oh we have a cockatiel, we put him to bed early yesterday to give them some time to adjust without him around. Got him up this morning, he's in his cage most the time so I just rolled him into the living room.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

LOL! A Cockatiel! Ok that makes sense now!
I thought maybe you were going for having two catbirds!!
It'll be interesting to see how the girls take to your bird! 
How long have you had him/her??


----------



## Darkaine

He's 16ish, we had him a bit before Bear. We tried to raise them together but Bear couldn't stop trying to eat him lol. He's in a good strong cage so not worried about him really just need them to get used to the cage I guess.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

The girls may be afraid they're going to get stuck in there!
Thats along time to have a bird!
Have you spoilt him with love and affection too?!


----------



## Darkaine

Yeah cockatiels seem to go 20 to 25 years I guess. He has been spoiled although he has spent a lot of time in his cage but that's we got him a bigger cage at least.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Thats neat! Is he a Big Full on size Cockatiel or the smaller version?
Have Bagheera and Kiara ventured out around him yet?


----------



## Darkaine

He's a Cockatiel (I think they only come one size), the bigger one I'm guessing you are thinking of is the Cockatoo. They both came down once each and stood on their back paws to check him out before going back upstairs. He was driving me crazy screeching and once I put him to bed early they came out again lol.

Kiara still isn't very comfortable downstairs and hangs out upstairs mostly but she loves her cuddles when are with her. Bagheera pretty much owns the place already lol.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mark, 
Duh!! Yes it was a Cockapoo I was thinking about!!
Bagheera and Kiara probably think he's a noisy bird too!
It really does sound like things are going pretty good!
Slow and steady...
Sharon


----------



## Darkaine

Bagheera is taking her turn upstairs tonight it seems so here are a couple photos of Kiara finally getting more comfortable downstairs.

Bit blurry but here is why I call her my "big bottomed girl" lol



And sleeping near us on the rug


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Glad Kiara is also starting to feel comfortable in claiming the downstairs! She's a very pretty "Dilute Calico" cat!!


----------



## Speechie

She has such pretty colors!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

How are the girls doing now?


----------



## Darkaine

Still haven't tried to sleep with us so far, I know they did with their foster mom so probably just take time. Bagheera usually comes and sees us once my alarm goes off though. Last night Bagheera decided to sleep on the guest bed and Kiara seems to prefer the floor lol. 

They both follow me around in the morning though, it's kind of funny because they want to be fed in the morning even though they still have dry food out from the night before. They haven't been spoiled with canned food before and we have been restricting canned food to the afternoon/night to try and prevent cats driving us crazy in the morning on the weekends like Bear always did lol. I add a little dry food to the bowls and Kiara will eat but Bagheera doesn't seem to like it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

How's it going tonight?
Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## Darkaine

Lol, I was able to cuddle with Kiara in our love seat some finally. Bagheera actually jumped into our bed a few minutes ago and has cuddled with us and is purring up a storm. Most of our cuddle sessions are pretty short but are more frequent now. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mark I'm so happy for you and your wife! That shows they are feeling more comfortable!


----------



## Speechie

Hooray for purring cuddles!!


----------



## Darkaine

The last 2 nights Bagheera has slept with us pretty much all night, Kiara seems to want to cuddle more but I think her sister is scaring her from coming on the bed since there is still a bit of fighting going on generally instigated by Bagheera. Kiara does cuddle with me when I lay down with her though which is fun and she's slept down here while we tv each night too. Here are some photos...I need a better camera than my phone I think. More pictures of Kiara just because she's easier to photo.

Here they are pondering attacking Da Bird...or each other.









They don't always fight










Kiara in her new favorite spot










The picture almost doesn't do this justice...we were cracking up at her choice in sleeping position


----------



## jking

Love the photos! I'm so happy for all of you!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mark that last picture of Kiara is a good one with her sleeping position! 
It sounds like everything is proceeding well, and I'm so happy to hear that!
Sharon


----------



## spirite

She looks like such a sweetie! And what presence! Look at her sprawled on the couch cleaning herself.  

Bagheera has a cute tail and butt.


----------



## Darkaine

Sorry for the lack of updates been super busy, both girls are doing well and I'll try to get some more photos up. Bagheera has started sleeping under the covers up against my leg lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenny bf

So lovely to hear how well it's all going. Love the photos. Lulu will always sleep under the covers when my husband is laying on his back then she will make him bend one of his legs so she can snuggle behind his knee and she stays there till they both get too hot then she is on top the duvet between us. Kiki has to have a pillow. How we sleep at all is amazing really.


----------



## Darkaine

Long time no post, the girls are doing well. Bagheera has decided that my recliner is the place to be so most nights while we watch TV I have a buddy now. Kiara likes to cuddle on her terms and where she wants which is pretty funny. I will get pictures up this weekend , I have taken a lot.
Been missing bear a lot lately, I love the girls but for whatever reason that hole in my heart is back right now. Maybe its kiaras habit of acting like him I dunno.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67

Glad they are doing good. Pictures, yes please! Can't wait to see them. Thanks for the update.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mark, 
Some pictures would be great!
I understand the missing of Bear...
Whenever I've had a cat that has had some similar mannerisms, 
to one that has gone to the Bridge, 
I to, have had a few Bitter-Sweet moments...
Sharon


----------



## Darkaine

I'm officially the worst cat owner ever...sorry work has made me crazy lol. Here are some photos.

This made me chuckle..birds on the patio had their full attention










Kiara loves the cat bed next to our bed.









How can I not wake up happy with this in the floor next to me









Bagheera spends almost all night with me in the recliner now when we watch tv


----------



## 10cats2dogs

LOL! Mark, it's OK! I think a lot of us have been driven crazy by work lately!!
I am so Happy to see Kiara and Bagheera have settled in so Awesomely!! They look great and very comfortable, and content! 
Sharon


----------



## spirite

Oh wow, they've definitely made themselves at home! That third pic of Kiara made me laugh out loud - "Yep, admire me. I'm so gorgeous aren't I?" 

Bagheera looks so content! I see she's a between-the-legs kitty! One of mine always wants to sit between my legs. If they're too close together, she just mashes herself into the space and eventually I get uncomfortable and move my legs so she can sink in.


----------



## Darkaine

Yeah it's funny how uncomfortable we will make ourselves to make sure the kitties are happy lol. She really does like to do that, if she's not there she's under the throw I have over my legs and curls up against my legs then too.


----------



## Jenny bf

Thanks for the update. Its so lovely to hear how well you are all going and the photos are great. Lulu is just like Bagheera with my husband. She sits on the arm of the sofa and just looks at him until he moves into the right position then she settles just like this, same sort of look as well. :0)


----------

